# B Vent P-trap



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

...


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> ...


At least you can't get flu spillage from the draft hood!


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

I can't think of a good enough comment for that. 


OMG!!! 

How has some not died from carbon monoxide?


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

It's an s-trap.....siphons itself...:whistling2:


----------



## MacMech (Sep 15, 2011)

Fail. There is no clean out


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

I think they might need a condensate drain at the bottom


----------



## Drumma Plumma (Jun 5, 2012)

I saw a similar version with regular flue elbows a few years ago. Customer did it himself and refused to believe me that it was dangerous. Somehow he actually was getting an updraft...i couldn't believe it.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Extremely dangerous situation, especially if young children are in that home. I know PlbgBiz will educate the homeowners/tenants about the dangers of that illegal setup. 

That is exactly why carbon monoxide detectors should be in every home.


----------



## drain surgeon (Jun 17, 2010)

That there is some fine workmanship . Someone should be very proud!


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

That's new code here. It's a condensate trap. have to do that now if the vent is passing through a cold zone like a attic......:jester:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Will said:


> That's new code here. It's a condensate trap. have to do that now if the vent is passing there a cold zone like a attic......:jester:


It looks more like a heat trap ... Actually makes the HWT more efficient


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I did that last week


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

The only thing I can see wrong is that the ptrap is not vented


----------



## TerryO (Oct 12, 2012)

Once again, proof that anyone came be a plumber:-(

Terry Ohlmann / www.ActionAirPlumbing.com


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

Wow


----------



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

TerryO said:


> Once again, proof that anyone came be a plumber:-(
> 
> Terry Ohlmann / www.ActionAirPlumbing.com


Proof that anyone can attempt something they are not trained for and possibly kill from. I think I am gonna start performing plastic surgery from my kitchen


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Actually in Canada the guy could be charged with criminal negligence


----------



## No-hub (Sep 1, 2012)

Atleast the tank is not strapped, so you will easily get that reliant junk out with the vent. Temporary tank temped in. LOL!


----------



## alberteh (Feb 26, 2012)

wow. Just... wow.


----------



## Piper34 (Oct 10, 2011)

That would be the worst I've ever seen if I didn't see a hot water heater flue tied into a stove exhaust fan on the other side of the wall


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

Woof


----------

